# Frequence des pontes d'une pigeonne, élevée seule dans une maison



## Ella (Dec 16, 2010)

Bonjour

Quelle est la frequence de la ponte d'une pigeonne qui vit seule dans une maison?

Merci

I don't speak english very well.
A friend of mine have a female dove, who live alone without male. The dove makes one egg. My friend wants to know how many eggs/year she will have? Is it regular? It's a pigeon as pet. Do you have another information?
Thanks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Bonjour! 

Female doves lay two eggs at a time. She may continue to lay all year. Laying eggs requires a lot of calcium, so your friend needs to provide her with a lot of grit (with crushed oyster shell or other form of calcium). It is also best to leave the eggs alone so she can incubate them. That will prevent her from laying eggs too close together. Letting her sit on them gives her body a break. She will probably lay eggs about once a month.


----------

